# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) فــــلاشة ALCATEL_ONE_TOUCH_5020D

## salihmob

هدية لجميع اعضاء المنتدى
فلاشة 
ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D 
مجرية من طرفي   
معلومات الفلاشه

```
PRELOADER 0x0
{
}
DSP_BL 0x40000
{
}
MBR 0x1000000
{
}
EBR1 0x1004000
{
}
__NODL_PMT 0x1060000
{
}
__NODL_NVRAM 0x1460000
{
}
__NODL_SECCFG 0x1960000
{
}
UBOOT 0x1980000
{
}
BOOTIMG 0x19E0000
{
}
RECOVERY 0x1FE0000
{
}
SEC_RO 0x25E0000
{
}
__NODL_MISC 0x2BE0000
{
}
LOGO 0x2C40000
{
}
__NODL_EXPDB 0x2F40000
{
}
__NODL_PRO_INFO 0x3140000
{
}
EBR2 0x3440000
{
}
CUSTPACK 0x3444000
{
}
EBR3 0x1D144000
{
}
MOBILE_INFO 0x1D148000
{
}
EBR4 0x1D948000
{
}
ANDROID 0x1D94C000
{
}
CACHE 0x3764C000
{
}
USRDATA 0x4AF4C000
{
}
__NODL_RSV_OTP 0xFFFF0200
{
}
__NODL_RSV_BMTPO 0xFFFF00A8
{
}
```

رابط التنزيل    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
تنبه :  
اولاً
يجب سحب ملف ال NV  من الجهاز المراد تفليشة  
ثانياً 
يجب التفليش الجزئي لهذه الفئه وخصوصا ملف   SYSTEM فقط 
ثالياً 
في حاله التفليش الكامل يجب تخطي ملف CUSTPACK 
او الاحتفاظ بملف الجهاز المراد تفليشه إستبداله بالموجود في الفلاشة

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي صالح

----------


## dodo555

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يامايسترو

----------


## waleedabobedo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## البحيرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

